# Anyone use this sand?



## zabak80 (Mar 31, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has ever used this sand and to what result?

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=10392-286-14104


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Play sand is extremely fine and also contains some dirt. It will cloud your water and ruin filter impellers.

It's best to stick with a coarser silica sand such as pool filter sand. You can find it for about $10.00 a bag at any swimming pool supply store.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

This is the stuff i used in both of these layouts....
http://www.u-s-silica.com/lighthouse.htm

http://www.dvaga.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20

http://www.dvaga.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19

Hope this helps.

jB


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

Jason Baliban said:


> This is the stuff i used in both of these layouts....
> http://www.u-s-silica.com/lighthouse.htm
> 
> http://www.dvaga.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20
> ...


Ahh so thats you. Nice stuff.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Blacksunshine said:


> Ahh so thats you.


I think that is a good thing? 

jB


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi AaronT Hi Jason
How large is your pool filter sand? The one available localy is only < 1 mm which is quite small.

Jason, your white sand looks spectacular.

Thank you
Edward


----------

